# best GB and GBC games



## regnad (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone want to put their two cents in for best GB and GBC games?

Obvious choices are:

LoZ: Links Awakening
LoZ: Oracle or Ages and Time
Tetris DX
Wario Land 3

Less obvious recommendation:

Gargoyle's Quest

Anything else?


----------



## EverlongNDS (Dec 15, 2009)

mario bros DX


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 15, 2009)

hum pokemon silver isnt in obvious list


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't call Wario obvious or those sketchy third party Zelda's either, but I do agree completely with Gargoyle's Quest.

Here's others that need note that aren't so obvious like both Mario Land games.  Radar Mission, F-1 Race, Final Fantasy Adventure, Blades of Steel, Revenge of the Gator, and on GBC Dragon's Lair, Warlocked, Cannon Fodder, and Blaster Master.

I could go on but why load up a huge post and I'll leave the duh stuff (mega man, kirby, castlevania, etc to someone else.)


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 15, 2009)

Dragonball Z Legendary Super Warriors, Pokemon Crystal


----------



## regnad (Dec 16, 2009)

In the OP, by obvious I meant largely that those tend to be on many "best of" lists, and it certainly wasn't meant as a full or comprehensive list.

Especially I encourage people to post games that either 1) hold up well after multiple console generations have proceeded GB/GBC, _or_ 2) might NOT be on the more common "best of" lists.

I feel Gargoyle's Quest definitely falls in both categories.

I'd also add GB Qix.

Has anyone tried Survival Kids? Is it any good?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 16, 2009)

Pokemon: The Card Game was probably the most fun I had on my Bung Doctor64 GBC flashcart.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 16, 2009)

Warlocked was a kickass gbc RTS, the Mario Land series, Motocross Maniacs 2, Mario Golf/Tennis, Buncha great pinball titles for gb/gbc (kirby pinball, super robot pinball JAP, 3-D Ultra Pinball Thrillride,) Cannon Fodder, Tomb Raider, Metal Gear Solid, the Konami GB collections, Wings of Fury, Oddworld Adventures, Marble Madness, Rampart


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 16, 2009)

My favorite has got to be gold/silver. 
I practically grew up playing that game!


----------



## spm12 (Dec 20, 2009)

could u play gbc games on the supercard?


----------



## regnad (Dec 20, 2009)

You can play GB/GBC games anywhere.

From Slot-1 you need Lameboy, which is probably the easiest way to go. And from Slot-2 you need Goomba Color which converts a batch of GB/GBC games into a single launch-able GBA file.

In my experience Lameboy has a few problems here and there (original Qix for example), whereas I haven't encountered any problems yet with Goomba.

Playing Tomb Raider as recommended above -- this game is so damn hard to play! Am I ever going to get the hang of it? It seems not worth it!!

Presently also playing -- and enjoying -- Trip World and Wendy: Every Witch Way.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 20, 2009)

Use the search better.

[Essentials] Game Boy & Game Boy Color

[Essentials] Gameboy Advance, The essential Gameboy Advance games list


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 20, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> Anyone want to put their two cents in for best GB and GBC games?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71194


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 20, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hastened to you XD.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2009)

hey what about the best selling game of 2002? SUPER MARIO WORLD ADVANCE 2? that game was awesome!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2009)

It's pretty obvious to say Pokemon Gold and Silver. It's better than the originals and it still holds up after all these years. Pokemon is simply put the pinnacle of handheld gaming, except for maybe Tetris.

Toki Tori is excellent and one of the two big sleeper hits of the GBA (with Shantae being the other one).

Then there's other obvious games like Zelda, Mario, etc.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2009)

well yeah


----------



## mrgone (Dec 20, 2009)

gb:
tetris
qix
mario land 1 + 2
terminator2


gbc:
ghost n goblins
lemmings
puzzloop (personal fave)
donkey kong country
diddy kong & dixie kong


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 21, 2009)

It may be cliché, but really, I think very few games came remotely close to being as revolutionary as Pokémon Silver (and Gold). That game blew me away. We got a working calendar, a working clock, a phone system, a radio system, a beautiful pokédex, great graphics, 100 new monsters (and they didn't suck like the other 200 that came afterwards)... it made Red/Blue/Yellow look pathetic in comparison, even though they were fantastic games.

So, yeah... Pokémon Silver FTW.

I thought Azure Dreams was quite nice also, but much, much more often my Pokémon cartridge would be in use rather than it.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2010)

Pokemon Silver, Gold, Crystal
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe 
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages 
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past
Wario Land 3 
Dragon Warrior I&II 
Donkey Kong Country 1 & 2
Tetris DX
Mario Tennis


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 1, 2010)

The three zelda games and pokemon are pretty obvious.

The two Mario Land games are awesome, and the first Wario game was a personal favourite.  Pokemon Trading Card Game was awesome too.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 2, 2010)

pokemon chrystal, silver
zelda links awakening
zelda oracle of seasons
zelda oracle of ages
metroid return of samus
tetris
kid dracula
wario land 3
mario tennis


----------



## Inunah (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are my picks (given in stunning review action!).

I'd say that *Quest RPG: Brian's Journey* is a pretty good game. Most people gave it lackluster reviews, and when it was originally released it wasn't really on the shelves in the first place... It's a decent game, though. It has the same story as the game Quest 64 for the N64 (Some call the N64 version the port, yet some call this game the port. It's unsure at any time which it is), with little bits of added info. Basically you run around as a kid mage named Brian who has to go and rescue his father, who left on a quest to find a sacred book (there is no mention of world saving, but that's probably what happens when you defeat the final boss anyway.. Didn't all RPGs released in 2000 do that?). The game is unique in its battle system. It's turn based, but you can move around in a small confined space until you decide to end your turn. You get the choice of physically attacking with your staff or using one of four elements of magic (fire, water, earth, air). The enemies can choose to move around, also, and then get to choose whatever attacks they have in their arsenal. The difficulty of this game is a moderate 7.5/10, and only because a lot of the battles are brutal (especially with the enemy encounter rate a little higher than Final Fantasy's). For every few battles, you might need a healing item, which makes me personally come to the conclusion that Brian's stats suck. 
This is the only Quest game on the Game Boy or Game Boy Color that DID NOT suck as much as it appears to.
Surprisingly, this game was one of the few released for both the Game Boy and the Game Boy Color. 

*Mario's Picross* is another one of those gems you'll discover while looking for something else and say to yourself "Why didn't I learn of this sooner?". Basically, it's a picross game with Mario slapped on for good show. There are a ton of puzzles in the game, and at first glance you'd think there's more than on Picross DS! (There probably would be, if not for the ability to make custom puzzles and download puzzle packs) Mario's Picross didn't kick off well when it was released, leading to the game's sequels (Picross 2 for GB and Mario's Super Picross for Super Famicom) only being released in Japan... This really is a decent puzzle game though. The main whine of people who played this game was the small grid size, but I found that the small grid size made the game better. Seeing a large grid on Mario's Picross would have probably looked HORRIBLE.
If it's any consolation, though, this WAS released in America, so there's still a chance for you to randomly find it in your local Gamestop's $2 used game bin.

Hmm.. What can I say about *Wario Land II*? Well, it's an odd little platformer starring a little odd man in yellow named Wario (supposedly he's the opposite of Mario.. And yes, the same Wario from the WarioWare games.). You attack things, you throw things, you jump on stuff. Basic platforming.. right? Well YOU CAN'T DIE. I am dead serious. You cannot die. This is the perfect game for all you people out there who still fail at basic platformers.
Anyway... Wario's asleep in his castle, having his little dreams of wealth and glory when some little round enemy guys break in and ruin everything. They turn on the castle's faucet (which floods the castle), they set off the alarm clock (If they didn't do that Wario wouldn't have even woken up and the game would never have happened), they anger the giant snake in the basement (Who keeps that in their basement?).. And what else do they do? They steal Wario's gold! And just like the little leprechaun he looks like in this game, Wario chases after them. The game takes place in different places of what I assume is "Wario Land". You'll be doing all sorts of random things to beat the levels, from turning off faucets and returning chickens to their nest to beating up alarm clocks and killing a giant parrot-crow hybrid thingy that's on some pirate ship. When you finish a level, you get a little logic puzzle (you guess the hidden letter depending on what tiles of the letter are showing, but if you're dumb like my dumb blonde self you'll find yourself using up all your coins to get enough tiles so you can guess correctly). Finishing that logic puzzle successfully gives you a piece of some sort of map. I myself don't know what the map is for, but it probably just gives you a bonus or something.
It's the perfect game for any car ride, and if you haven't played this I suggest getting the game as soon as possible.


----------



## Rares101 (Jan 2, 2010)

1.Pokemon Yellow (i loved it when pikachu came after u)

*Posts merged*

2. Pokemon blue

*Posts merged*

3. Pokemon red

*Posts merged*

4. pokemon pinball

*Posts merged*

5. Pokemon gold and silver


----------



## Inunah (Jan 2, 2010)

Rares101 said:
			
		

> (i loved it when pikachu came after u)


The new Pokemon SoulSilver and HeartGold have the first pokemon in your party following you outside its pokeball, actually.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 2, 2010)

*GameBoy:*

Games i used to play, and still can play once and awhile on my Original Gameboy (Classic and Pocket)

- Solomons Club
- Mickey's Ultimate Challenge
- R-Type
- Tiny Toon Adventures
- Turrican
- Warioland II
- Warioland Super Mario Land 3
- Tetris
- Robocop
- Qix
- Q-Bert
- Parodius
- Parasol Stars
- Prince of Persia
- Marble Madness
- Kirby's Dreamland
- Hyper Loderunner
- Gradius
- Gameboy Gallery
- Fortified Zone
- DynaBlaster
- Dr. Franken
- Donkey Kong
- Donkey Kongland 1, 2 and 3
- Dig Dug
- Double Dragon
- Castlevania
- Contra
- A Boy and His Blob
- Batman games
- Boxxle
- Bionic Commando
- Alfred Chicken
- Adventures of Lolo
- Super Marioland
- Super Marioland 6 golden Coins

and a few i forgot


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

Harvest Moon 2.
kthx.


----------



## Rywiec (Jan 3, 2010)

The best games I have ever played on Game Boy Color are definietly:
1.* Lufia The Legend Returns* - RPG with a long storyline, great gameplay, epic music (well, even after years I still remember those tunes), battle system similar to Final Fantasy series but with much more addictions.
2. Pokemon Crystal
3. Super Mario Bros Deluxe
4. Magi Nation
5. Dragon quest 3


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Use the search better.
> 
> [Essentials] Game Boy & Game Boy Color
> 
> [Essentials] Gameboy Advance, The essential Gameboy Advance games list



We should really put all our votes there, no need to keep this topic alive.


----------



## Gagarin (Jan 6, 2010)

Super Mario land 
Burai Fighter
Kid Icarus
Wave Race

My childhood is in them


----------



## hdofu (Jan 6, 2010)

Super Mario Land 2
Wario Land: Super mario Land 3
Street Fighter Alpha
Super Mario Bros Deluxe (Still a good game even if they butchered the physics)

The legend of zelda Links awakening
The legend of Zelda Oracle games
Looney Tunes


----------



## AngelusDemonica (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm going to say that my favorite Game Boy and Game Boy Color games of all time are Donkey Kong Land 2, Kirby's Dream Land, Xena: Warrior Princess, and The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening. Didn't care for the other Zelda games on the Game Boy, but Link's Awakening was quite fun, as was the other games. I got a kick out of that Xena game, too. It failed and I'd rate it a -1 out of 5, but after a while you start thinking it's fun because the annoying music gets to you.

--Ms. Ikaya


----------



## spm12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rares101 said:
			
		

> 1.Pokemon Yellow (i loved it when pikachu came after u)
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


i fully agree with u


----------



## kiwovo (Jan 7, 2010)

pokemon series!
yellow ftw


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 20, 2010)

i dont know if anyone has said this already but i would recomend Azure dreams 

its a whole lot of fun 
and kind of reminds me of pokemon


----------



## hunterm (Feb 21, 2010)

hdofu said:
			
		

> Super Mario Land 2
> Wario Land: Super mario Land 3
> Street Fighter Alpha
> Super Mario Bros Deluxe (Still a good game even if they butchered the physics)
> ...



I think SMB Deluxe had better physics than the original, like there was more control over movement and jumps.


----------



## kelvicharlie (Feb 23, 2010)

WarioWare
Astro Boy
Ninja Five-O
Metal Slug


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 24, 2010)

All of the pokemon games.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 24, 2010)

Actually, these:


Actually, these:
10 Pin Bowling      
102 Dalmatians - Puppies to the Rescue      
16-in-1 Super Card      
1942      
3D Pocket Pool      
4x4 World Trophy      
720°         
Action Man: Search for Base X      
Airforce Delta      
Aladdin      
Alfred's Adventure      
Alice in Wonderland      
Aliens: Thanatos Encounter      
All-Star Baseball 2000      
All-Star Baseball 2001      
All-Star Tennis 2000      
Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare      
Animorphs      
Antz      
Antz Racing      
Armada FX Racers      
Armorines: Project Swarm      
Army Men      
Army Men 2      
Army Men: Air Combat      
Army Men: Sarge's Heroes 2      
Asteroids      
Arthur's Absolutely Fun Day!      
Astérix: Search for Dogmatix  2000 Infogrames  EU 
Atlantis: The Lost Empire      
Austin Powers: Oh Behave      
Austin Powers: Welcome to My Underground Lair!      
Other Life: Azure Dreams      
Babe and Friends      
Baby Felix Halloween      
Backgammon      
Ballistic[disambiguation needed]      
Barbie Fashion Pack Games      
Barbie Magic Genie Adventure      
Barbie Ocean Discovery      
Barbie Pet Rescue      
Barbie Kelly Club      
Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker      
Batman: Chaos in Gotham City      
Battletanx      
Beach 'n Ball      
Billy Bob's Huntin' and Fishing      
Bionic Commando: Elite Forces  2000 Nintendo   
Black Bass Lure Fishing  1999 Hot-B Majesco  
Blade  2000 HAL Activision  
Blaster Master: Enemy Below  2000 Sunsoft   
Blue's Clues Alphabet Book      
Boarder Zone  1999 Software Creations Atari  
Bob the Builder      
Bomberman Max: Blue Champion  2000 Hudson Soft Vatical Entertainment  
Bomberman Max: Red Challenger  2000 Hudson Soft Vatical Entertainment  
Bomberman Quest      
Bubble Bobble  1999 Taito Metro3D  
Buffy the Vampire Slayer  2000 GameBrains THQ  
Bugs Bunny Crazy Castle 3      
Bugs Bunny Crazy Castle 4      
Bust A Move 4  1999 Taito Acclaim  
Bust A Move Millennium  2000 Taito Acclaim  
Buzz Lightyear of Star Command  2000 Traveller's Tales Activision  
Caesar's Palace 2      
Cannon Fodder  2000 Sensible Software Codemasters  
Carl Lewis Athletics 2000      
Carmageddon  2000 Sales Curve Interactive Titus Interactive  
Casino Fun Pack      
Casper the Friendly Ghost      
Catwoman  1999 Kemco Vatical Entertainment  
Catz      
Centipede  1992 Accolade / Majesco / The Code Monkeys   
The Soft Corp.1995      
Championship Motocross 2001 featuring Ricky Carmichael      
Chase H.Q.: Secret Police  1999 Taito Metro3D  
Chicken Run      
Chessmaster      
Cool Bricks  1999 Pukka Games SCi Games  
Commander Keen  2001 id Software Activision  
Conker's Pocket Tales  1999 Rare   
Croc: Legend of the Gobbos  2000 Virtucraft THQ  
Croc 2  2001 Natsume THQ  
Cruis'n Exotica  2000 Crawfish Interactive Midway  
Crystalis  2000 Nintendo   
Cubix: Robots for Everyone Race n' Robots      
Cyber Tiger Woods Golf  2000 Xantera Electronic Arts  
Daffy Duck - Fowl Play      
Dance Dance Revolution GB  2000 Konami   
Dance Dance Revolution GB2  2000 Konami   
Dance Dance Revolution GB3  2001 Konami   
Dance Dance Revolution GB Disney Mix  2001 Konami   
Oha Star Dance Dance Revolution GB  2001 Konami   
Daikatana      
Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX  2000 NEON Software Acclaim  
Dear Daniel no Sweet Adventure - Kitty-chan o Sagashite  2000 Sanrio  Japan only 
Deer Hunter      
Deja Vu I & II      
Denki Blocks  2001 Denki Rage Software  
Densha de Go  1999 Taito  Japan only 
Densha de Go 2  2000 Taito  Japan only 
Dexter's Laboratory: Robot Rampage  2000 BAM! Entertainment   
Digital Monsters 3      
Dino Breeder 3 - Gaia Fukkatsu  1999 J.Wing  Japan only 
Dino Breeder 4  2000 J.Wing  Japan only 
Dinosaur      
Dinosaur'us      
Disney/Pixar Monsters, Inc  2001 Natsume Buena Vista Games  
Disney/Pixar Toy Story 2  1999 Tiertex THQ  
Disney's Atlantis: The Lost Empire  2001 Eurocom Entertainment THQ  
Disney's Tarzan  1999 Digital Eclipse Activision  
Disney's The Emperor's New Groove      
Disney's 102 Dalmatians  2000 Crystal Dynamics/Digital Eclipse Activision  
Disneys Alice in Wonderland  2001 Digital Eclipse Nintendo  
Disney's Aladdin  2000 Crawfish Interactive Ubisoft  
Disney's The Jungle Book: Mowgli's Wild Adventure      
The Lion King: Simba's Mighty Adventure      
Disney's Toy Story Racer  2001 Tiertex Activision  
Diva Starz: Mall Mania  2001 DICE Vivendi Universal Games  
Dogz      
Dokapon! - Millenium Quest  2000 Asmik  Japan only 
Doki X Doki Sasete  2001 Victor  Japan only 
DokiDoki Densetsu - Mahoujin Guruguru  2000 Enix  Japan only 
Donald Duck: Goin' Quackers  2000 Ubi Soft   
Donkey Kong Country  2000 Rare Nintendo  
Donkey Kong GB: Dinky Kong & Dixie Kong  2000 Rare Nintendo  
Doraemon - Aruke Aruke Labyrinth  1999 Epoch  Japan only 
Doraemon - Kimi to Pet no Monogatari  2001 Epoch  Japan only 
Doraemon Kart 2  1999 Epoch  Japan only 
Doraemon Memories - Nobita no Omoide Daibouken  2000 Epoch  Japan only 
Doraemon no Quiz Boy     Japan only 
Doraemon no Quiz Boy 2  2000 Epoch  Japan only 
Doug's Big Game      
Dracula: Crazy Vampire      
Dragon Ball Fight 2002 (no oficial)      
Dragon Ball Z: Legendary Super Warriors      
Dragon Dance      
Dragon Tales Adventure      
Dragon Tales: Dragon Wings      
Dragon Warrior I & II  2000 Enix   
Dragon Warrior III  2000 Enix   
Dragon Warrior Monsters  2000 Tose Enix  
Dragon Warrior Monsters II: Cobi's Journey  2001 Enix   
Dragon Warrior Monsters II: Tara's Adventure  2001 Enix   
Dragon's Lair  2001 Digital Eclipse Capcom  
Driver  2000 Crawfish Interactive Infogrames  
Duke Nukem  1999 Torus Games Atari  
The Dukes of Hazzard        
Earthworm Jim: Menace 2 the Galaxy  1999 David A. Palmer Productions Crave Entertainment  
ECW Hardcore Revolution  2000 Acclaim   
Elmo in Grouchland      
ESPN International Track & Field  2000 Konami   
ESPN National Hockey Night  2001 Konami   
ET and the Cosmic Garden      
ET Digital Companion      
ET Escape From Planet Earth      
European Super League  2001 Aqua Pacific Virgin Interactive Europe only 
F-1 Championship Season 2000      
F-18 Thunder Strike      
The Fish Files  2001 7th Sense MC2-Microïds,  
Fisher Price Rescue Heroes Fire Frenzy      
The Flintstones Starring in Burgertime in Bedrock  2000 Conspiracy Entertainment Swing! Entertainment  
Flipper and Lopaka      
Force 21  2000 Code Monkeys Red Storm Entertainment  
Formula One 2000      
Fourmi Z      
Frogger      
Frogger 2: Swampy's Revenge      
Galaga      
Galaxian      
Game & Watch Gallery 2  1998 Tose Nintendo  
Game & Watch Gallery 3  2000 Tose Nintendo  
Gex: Enter the Gecko  1998 David A. Palmer Productions Crave Entertainment  
Gex: Deep Cover Gecko      
Ghosts 'n Goblins  1999 Capcom   
Gladiator      
Gobs of Games      
Godzilla: The Series-Monster Wars      
Gold and Glory: The Road to El Dorado  2000 Planet Interactive Ubi Soft  
Golden Goal  1999 Tarantula Studios Take-Two Interactive  
Grand Theft Auto  2000 Tarantula Studios Take-Two Interactive  
Grand Theft Auto 2  2000 Tarantula Studios Rockstar Games  
Gremlins Unleashed      
The Grinch  2000 Konami   
Halloween Racer      
Hamtaro: Ham-Hams Unite!      
Hands of Time      
Harley Davidson: Race Across America      
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets      
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (USA)     
Harvest Moon      
Harvest Moon 2      
Harvest Moon 3      
Hello Kitty's Cube Frenzy      
Hercules: The Legendary Journeys      
Heroes of Might and Magic      
Heroes of Might and Magic 2      
Hexcite      
Hollywood Pinball      
Hot Wheels Stunt Track Driver      
Hoyle Card Games      
Hoyle Casino        
Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine      
Inspector Gadget: Operation Madkactus      
International Superstar Soccer '99  1999 Konami   
Jeff Gordon Team XS Racing      
Jeremy McGrath's Supercross 2000      
Jim Henson's Muppets      
Joshua & the Battle of Jericho      
Jumpstart Dino Adventure Field Trip      
Jurassic Boy 2      
Keitai Denju Telefang - Power Version      
Keitai Denju Telefang - Speed Version      
Ken Griffey Jr's Slugfest      
Kirby Tilt 'n' Tumble      
Kirby's Dream Land 2 D.X.      
Klax      
Klustar      
Knockout Kings      
Konami GB Collection Vol.1      
Konami GB Collection Vol.2      
Konami GB Collection Vol.3      
Konami GB Collection Vol.4      
Koto Battle: Tengai no Moribito      
Kuto Taito      
The Land Before Time      
Las Vegas Cool Hand      
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX      
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages  2001 Flagship, Capcom Nintendo  
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons  2001 Flagship, Capcom Nintendo  
Lego Alpha Team      
Lego Island 2: The Brickster's Revenge      
Lego Racers      
Lego Stunt Rally      
Lemmings      
Lemmings & Oh No! More Lemmings      
Lil' Monster      
The Lion King 2      
The Little Mermaid 2: Pinball Frenzy      
Little Nicky      
Logical      
Looney Tunes      
Looney Tunes Collector: Alert!      
Looney Tunes: Carrot Crazy      
Looney Tunes Racing      
Looney Tunes Twouble!      
Lucky Luke      
Lufia: The Legend Returns      
M & M's Mini Madness      
Madden NFL 1999      
Madden NFL 2000      
Madden NFL 2001      
Madden NFL 2002      
Magical Drop      
Magical Tetris Challenge      
Magi-Nation      
Marble Madness      
Mario Golf      
Mario Tennis      
Marvin Strikes Back!      
Mary Kate and Ashley Crush Course      
Mary Kate and Ashley Pocket Planner      
Mary Kate and Ashley Winner's Circle      
The Mask of Zorro      
Mat Hoffman BMX Pro Racer      
Matchbox Construction Zone      
Matchbox Emergency Patrol      
Mega Man Xtreme Rockman X Cyber Mission - Japan)     
Mega Man Xtreme 2 Rockman X2 Soul Eraser - Japan     
Men in Black II      
Metal Gear: Ghost Babel Metal Gear Solid - US & Europe     
Metal Walker      
Mia Hamm Soccer Shootout      
Mickey's Racing Adventure      
Mickey's Speedway USA      
Micro Machines 1&2 Twin Turbo      
Micro Machines V3      
Microsoft Entertainment Pak      
Microsoft Pinball Arcade      
Microsoft Puzzle Collection      
Millennium Winter Sports      
Missile Command      
Mission: Impossible  2000 Rebellion Developments Infogrames  
Mobile Golf      
Monster Rancher Explorer      
Montezuma's Return      
Mortal Kombat 4      
Motocross Maniacs 2      
Mr. Driller      
Mr. Nutz      
MTV Sports: BMX      
MTV Sports: Pure Ride      
MTV Sports: Skateboarding      
The Mummy      
The Mummy Returns      
NASCAR 2000      
NASCAR Challenge      
NASCAR Heat      
NASCAR Racers      
NBA Showtime      
NBA Hoopz      
NBA Jam '99      
NBA Jam 2001      
NFL Blitz 2000      
NFL Blitz 2001      
NHL Blades of Steel '99      
NHL Blades of Steel 2000      
Nicktoons Racing      
NSYNC: Get to the Show      
Oddworld Adventures II      
O'Leary Manager 2000      
Other Life: Azure Dreams      
Paperboy      
Perfect Dark      
Pitfall 3D: Beyond the Jungle      
Player Manager 2001      
Playmobil Laura      
Pocket Bomberman      
Pocket GT Racer      
Pocket Soccer      
Pokémon Card GB2      
Pokémon Crystal      
Pokémon Gold      
Pokémon Pinball      
Pokémon Puzzle Challenge      
Pokémon Silver      
Pokémon Trading Card Game      
Polaris Snocross      
Pong      
Pop n' Pop      
Power Quest      
Power Rangers Time Force      
Power Rangers Lightspeed Rescue      
Power Spike Pro Beach Volleyball      
The Powerpuff Girls: Bad Mojo Jojo      
The Powerpuff Girls: Battle Him      
The Powerpuff Girls: Paint the Townsville Green      
Project S-11      
Pro Darts      
Pro Pool      
Puchi Carat      
Puzzled      
Q*Bert      
Qix Adventure      
Quest for Camelot      
Quest: Fantasy Challenge     
R-Type DX      
Rainbow Six      
Rampage: World Tour      
Rampage 2: Universal Tour      
Rainbow Islands      
Rampart (arcade game)      
Rats!      
Rayman      
Rayman 2      
Razor Freestyle Scooter      
Ready 2 Rumble  1999 [[Crawfish Interactive] Midway  
Resident Evil Gaiden      
Reservoir Rat      
Return of the Ninja      
Revelations: The Demon Slayer      
Rhino Rumble      
Road Champs: BXS Stunt Biking      
Road Rash      
Robopon Star Version      
Robopon Sun Version      
RoboCop      
Robot Wars Metal Mayhem      
Rocket Power: Gettin Air      
Rocky Mountain Trophy Hunter      
Ronaldo V-Soccer      
Roswell Conspiracies: Aliens, Myths & Legends      
Rox      
Rugrats in Paris: The Movie      
Rugrats: Totally Angelica      
Rush 2049      
Sabrina the Animated Series: Spooked!      
Sabrina the Animated Series: Zapped!      
Scooby Doo! Classic Creep Capers      
Sesame Street Sports      
Sgt Rock: On the Frontline      
Shantae      
Shaun Palmer's Pro Snowboarding      
Shrek: Fairytale Freakdown      
The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror      
Smurfs Nightmare      
Snoopy Tennis      
Snow Cross      
Snow White and the Seven Dwarves      
Space Invaders      
Space Marauder      
Space Station Silicon Valley      
Spawn      
Spider-Man      
Spider-Man 2: The Sinister Six      
SpongeBob SquarePants: The Legend of the Lost Spatula      
Spy vs. Spy      
Star Wars Episode I: Obi-Wan's Adventures      
Star Wars: Episode I Racer      
Star Wars: Yoda Stories      
Stranded Kids      
Street Fighter Alpha      
Stuart Little The Journey Home      
Super Breakout      
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe      
Survival Kids      
Taxi 2      
Taxi 3      
Tazmanian Devil: Munching Madness      
Teck Deck Skateboarding      
Test Drive Cycles      
Test Drive Le Mans      
Tetris DX      
Three Lions  1999 Tarantula Studios Take-Two Interactive  
Tintin in Tibet      
Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster Saves the Day      
Tiny Toon Adventures: Dizzy's Candy Quest      
Thunderbirds      
TOCA; Touring Car Championship      
Toki Tori      
Tom and Jerry in Mouse Attacks      
Tomb Raider      
Tomb Raider: Curse of the Sword      
Tom and Jerry: Mouse Hunt      
Tonic Trouble     Europe only 
Tonka Construction Site      
Tonka Raceway      
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater      
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2      
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3      
Toobin'      
Toonsylvania      
Top Gear Pocket      
Top Gear Pocket 2      
Top Gun: Firestorm      
Towers: Lord Baniff's Deceit      
Toy Story Racer      
Trick Boarder      
Trouballs      
Turok 2: Seeds of Evil      
Turok 3: Shadow of Oblivion      
Turok: Rage Wars      
Tweety's High Flying Adventure      
UEFA 2000      
Ultimate Fighting Championship      
Ultimate Paintball      
UNO      
Vegas Games      
Vigilante 8      
VIP      
V-Rally      
V-Rally '99      
Wacky Races      
Walt Disney World Quest: Magical Racing Tour      
Wario Land II      
Wario Land 3      
Warlocked      
Warriors of Might and Magic      
WCW Mayhem      
Wendy: Every Witch Way      
Who Wants To Be A Millionaire: 2      
Wild Thornberry's Rambler      
Winnie the Pooh Adventures      
Woody Woodpecker      
Woody Woodpecker Racing      
World Destruction League: Thunder Tanks      
The World Is Not Enough      
Worms: Armageddon      
WWF: Attitude      
WWF: Betrayal      
WWF: WrestleMania 2000      
X-Men: Mutant Academy      
X-Men: Mutant Wars      
X-Men: Wolverine's Rage      
X-Treme Sports      
X-Treme Wheels      
Xena: Warrior Princess      
Yars' Revenge      
Yogi Bear: Great Balloon Blast      
Yu-Gi-Oh! Dark Duel Stories      
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters I      
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters II - Yamikai Kettouki      
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters III - Sanseisenshin Kourin      
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters IV - Saikyou Kettousha Senki      
Yu-Gi-Oh! Monster Capsule      
Zebco Fishing      
Zoboomafoo: Playtime in Zobooland

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Feb 24, 2010)

Wario Land 3, Pokemon Gold hands down.


----------



## kelvicharlie (Feb 26, 2010)

Donkey Kong - This is a fantastic remake of the NES title. There are expanded moves like backflips, handstands, and stunts! It also all plays in a puzzly platformer style. Highly recommended.
Metroid 2: Return of Samus - While it may be crude to look at, this is part of what gives it a great atmosphere. A huge and cavernous world with creatures that are barely recognizable from the natural surroundings. Crunchy unrefined music and no in game map help to heighten the sense of cold, stark, loneliness. A very proper sequel
Gargoyle's Quest - Wonderful spin off of the Ghosts N Goblins series ,fantastic music, some RPG elements. A perfect example of how the limitations of the Gameboy can be properly utilized.


----------



## trans am (Feb 26, 2010)

Motocross Maniacs is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## AAcrazyman (Mar 13, 2010)

Pokemon Crystal!
It's got big fat yellow squirrels who shoot flames outa there butts!
IT ROCKS! LOL


----------



## RoMZoMBiE (Mar 20, 2010)

Best GB game I've ever played was Ultima: Runes of Virtue, then RoV 2!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, what Satangel said.

edit: fixed the GBx Essentials link to point to the new thread.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 20, 2010)

(without reading any other post) The best game I played on the gbc is Super Mario Deluxe It has Multiple modes that leads you to believe this should be on a major console.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 13, 2010)

castlevania,Golden sun. I love them.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 13, 2010)

alukadoo said:
			
		

> castlevania,Golden sun. I love them.



GAMEBOY and GAMEBOY COLOUR! Not Gameboy Advance.

For me, definitely Pokemon Silver.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

i had a large collection of gameboy games but the one game that i could not stop playing was Tetris everytime i would get a new gameboy game i would play it beat it then back to Tetris i remember buying like a pack of 100 AA batteries(cheap kind from costco) and just playing all day everyday until i ran out of batteries


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Apr 13, 2010)

1 word: resident evil gaiden.
also pokemons silver and warioland 3 and 2.


----------



## VLinh (Apr 14, 2010)

Pokemon Silver & Gold
Super Mario Land
Kirby Series
Tetris DX
Zelda Series =D


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Pokemon Crystal!

Agreed.


----------



## jeffro (Apr 14, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



List doesnt get updated Q_Q

edit: nvm I saw the old thread.


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 15, 2010)

Agree~


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 16, 2010)

List is no good without a flashcart to use them on.


----------



## regnad (May 2, 2010)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> List is no good without a flashcart to use them on.



Huh? What does this even mean? Who doesn't have a flashcart capable of playing GB/GBC games? Does one exist?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 2, 2010)

I wasn't talking about emulation with goomba or what ever other emu, a real GB/GBC flashcart to play on the gameboy or gameboy color.

Like this one:


Spoiler


----------



## blueskies (May 2, 2010)

That looks like Bleepbloop cart (http://gameboydev.org/)
You can also buy one at http://nonelectronics.com/catalog/

I'm not advertising these guys for any reason other than I own one, love it, and recommend it!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 2, 2010)

Those are the only 2 places you can get them.

The flashcart is handmade, no 2 look alike (chips and resistors are slightly off).  

The nonelectronics place a decent place, you can also pick up a gameboy if you don't already own one. Or mod yours to have a backlight, you'll lose some color if you got a gameboy color and the use of the power LED.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 2, 2010)

the is also: http://www.smartboy.ugu.pl/

(no affiliation, other than a satisfied customer)


----------



## blueskies (May 3, 2010)

oh yeah, and http://store.kitsch-bent.com/ has 64M USB Smart Cards


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 3, 2010)

blueskies said:
			
		

> oh yeah, and http://store.kitsch-bent.com/ has 64M USB Smart Cards


however it can only store a single save at one time, which makes multiple games on a single cart rather pointless


----------



## jgu1994 (May 3, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


usb 64m smart card, features:

* support for gb/cgb/gba
* supports gb/cgb roms (including lsdj)
* *multiple game roms on the same cartridge are allowed*
* connects to pc via mini-b type usb cable
* software supported on windows xp, vista, and 7
* easily replaceable battery (for sram). no soldering is required
That's not what the website says.


----------



## Gore (May 3, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> In the OP, by obvious I meant largely that those tend to be on many "best of" lists, and it certainly wasn't meant as a full or comprehensive list.
> 
> Especially I encourage people to post games that either 1) hold up well after multiple console generations have proceeded GB/GBC, _or_ 2) might NOT be on the more common "best of" lists.
> 
> ...



Survival Kids II is excellent


----------



## blueskies (May 3, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true that. it would be pointless to make a 64M card that could only hold one game. I think this one comes with flashing software that makes a multiboot menu.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 3, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bah, brainfart, I meant to say a single save at one time, I fixed my earlier post.

my fingers can move faster than my brain tonight it seems.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 3, 2010)

Survival Kids is an excellent game.


----------



## VashTS (May 9, 2010)

i didnt see this on the first page, but how about a little unknown game called....METROID II.  greatest GB game ever and I think it is the best metroid in the series.  it ties with super metroid for me.


----------



## retrospect (Nov 18, 2020)

Wario Blast
Wave Race
Puzzle League
Star Wars


----------

